

GraalVM and Truffle/JS: Programming Languages and Runtimes Overview - pjmlp
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/oracle-labs/program-languages/overview/index.html

======
andrewvc
Excited to see this get more press, a lot of Graal/Truffle stuff has been
going into jruby lately!
[https://github.com/jruby/jruby](https://github.com/jruby/jruby)

~~~
ksec
Every time i see Graal/Truffle I thought of JRuby.

But what exactly is OTN license?

~~~
jerven
OTN license

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/licenses/early-adopter-
lic...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/licenses/early-adopter-
license-2299792.html)

Not legal advice: TLDR: only evaluate 1 copy, do not use in production, do not
download if you are located in or associated with "axis of evil"

